# Solo Trip



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

I try to get out once a year for a solo trip. It gives me a chance to explore new lakes where Im not to concerned about catching fish but rather the adventure. After much debate with the finance minister here at home over gas prices I decided to head up to northwestern Ontario to check out a new area. No lodge or outfit - just roughing it.

What an awesome experience and trip this one turned out to be. The fishing was some of the best Ive seen in some time. Plenty of walleye, pike, bass and lake trout. I spent 4 days of solid fishing - up by 6 and fished until dark. The first day was rain but then the sunshine came in and there was 3 days of beautiful weather. 

This year I wanted to break from my normal baits and routine and try out some new baits and techniques. 

The first day was cloudy and calling for rain. Trolling and casting a rapala shad rap produced one lake trout after another. Every 3rd or 4th fish was a walleye. Nice size fish and it was my first time nailing walleye on a crank bait. 









Now I have seen many chomped up fish by pike and muskie but I have never seen a lake trout as large as this one with teeth marks more then half way up its body. Something ( I would imagine a pike) had to be very large to get this trout in its mouth let alone half way down.









The 2nd day was beautiful. Lots of sun and perfect weather so back to the area where I had so much success yesterday with thoughts of big walleye and maybe..just maybe I might hook into whatever is hitting these big fish. The night before I had double checked my knots and drag. But to my disappointment nothing after a couple hours trolling and casting. Still I enjoyed the weather, fresh air, silence and the fish I cooked the night before with a cool drink as I trolled the shore line without a care in the world.

After a while I decided to try out the new Gulp Alive leech and went in search of some points and shoals along the shore line. I found a couple and within minutes started catching 2-4 # walleye. Wow! This is nice as I landed one after the other. I was using an ultra light rod with 6# leaders a PP. A small red hook and one split shot. 

I nailed this nice one. Two passing canoesit took this pic for me. Finished out the day with fish after fish and all of them quality size fish. What a blast this trip is turning out to be.









Something also tried to swallow this decent size walleye. Whatever it is has to be pretty big.









As I was working the shore line I was blessed with another rare site.a lynx and I was able to get close enough to get this shot.









As the evening approached I prepared for my long boat ride back home as I had worked my way far up the lake and river system. I opened the boat up and speed down the mirror calm lake all the way back to camp with thoughts of what tomorrow might bring. 

Up early and I spent the day with the gulp leech fishing again and just when I thought things couldnt get any better I nail another nice walleye  7.15 #s - 29 ½ inches. 









As much as I wanted to continue walleye fishing I also wanted to try for some pike and bass. Started out with my favorite top water lure the Rapala Popper. Right away I started nailing the smallmouth and it just doesnt get any better then topwater. 










Then something leaped completely out of the water at the poppers but missed it by a mile, then a 2nd time and finally a 3rd time and this time I got a good hook set. It was a pike. But none like Ive caught before, it did some aerobatics that a muskie would have envied. Normally I would have kept and ate one this size but it gave me such enjoyment I let it lose. 









I managed this self shot of the pike.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Nice Fish N Pics


----------



## callmelando (Mar 2, 2008)

Yankee,
That post was better than the last issue of In Fisherman!
Reading your comments accompanied by the photos not only made me jealous, but brought back some good memories of Canadian fishing.
Thanks for sharing.
Lando


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

callmelando said:


> Yankee,
> That post was better than the last issue of In Fisherman!
> Reading your comments accompanied by the photos not only made me jealous, but brought back some good memories of Canadian fishing.
> Thanks for sharing.
> Lando


Thanks callmelando!  It's not In Fisherman but it sure felt like it while I was up there and I go as often as I can. Nothing like it up in the far north. I'm glad you enjoyed the read and pics. Sharing is part of the fun here and I enjoy reading other post as well.

Where abouts did you fish up north?


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Yankee...Outstanding!!! Nice story and great pics...love that up north experience...I am jealous...this may be the first year I miss a trip up north in 35 years...I at least know I can experience it vicariously through you!


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Awesome, I always thought I would go solo if my son or stepson would give it up. What a great report and my hats off to your fishing success.


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

fugarwi7 said:


> Yankee...Outstanding!!! Nice story and great pics...love that up north experience...I am jealous...this may be the first year I miss a trip up north in 35 years...I at least know I can experience it vicariously through you!


Say it aint so fugarwi7  That is a long time to be going and then stop cold turkey. If I recall correctly you have a place up near GB and spoke fondly of your times up north. I hope whatever is keeping you from going is not to terribly bad. Well wishes to you and heres hoping you can still get up there this year - if not next year then  and many more years to come. P.S. They are doing extremely well with salmon on Lake O near Toronto.




ohiojmj said:


> Awesome, I always thought I would go solo if my son or stepson would give it up. What a great report and my hats off to your fishing success.


Ohiojml, everyone should go on a solo trip at least once. Theres something very calming and relaxing about a solo trip up north. But if youre roughing it  its not for the faint at heart.

There are people who talking about going up north and there are people who do  You go , and Ive seen and admired your northern reports and catches many times. Thanks for the reminder to check my tools for the road .


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

solo trips in general can be fun. That looks like a great experience. How far of a drive was it to get before you could put the boat in?

I've am considering a similar trip. My dad went to northern canada twice, but never had a chance to make it with him.


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

H20hound said:


> solo trips in general can be fun. That looks like a great experience. How far of a drive was it to get before you could put the boat in?
> 
> I've am considering a similar trip. My dad went to northern canada twice, but never had a chance to make it with him.


With roadwork, traffic and border check - all in about 16.5 hours, one way. But that's just where I put in - there are much closer places in Ontario.

Good luck with your trip up north and if I can be of any help - just give me a shout.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Yankee, that may well be the best "Fishing Report" thread I've ever read. Daily diary and photos were awesome. My solo trips have usually consisted of 3-4 days in a canoe in a northern Michigan trout stream. I guess I kind of thought that made me some kind of bad ass outdoorsman. I'm a little embarassed now. Next spring I'm heading a few hundred miles further north. I'm sure I can pull it off, I may not look as tough as you but, hell, I'm only about half as grey so it's a wash  .
Thanks for the great report.


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

PapawSmith said:


> Yankee, that may well be the best "Fishing Report" thread I've ever read. Daily diary and photos were awesome. My solo trips have usually consisted of 3-4 days in a canoe in a northern Michigan trout stream. I guess I kind of thought that made me some kind of bad ass outdoorsman. I'm a little embarassed now. Next spring I'm heading a few hundred miles further north. I'm sure I can pull it off, I may not look as tough as you but, hell, I'm only about half as grey so it's a wash  .
> Thanks for the great report.


  Thanks PapawSmith - I think  I like your sense of humor  . I'm still laughing my arse off  Your right, if I can do it anyone can. 

If you are serious about a remote trip up north with your canoe, I have a perfect river/lake system for you between Matachewan and Timmins, Ontario. A bit of a drive but full of walleye and pike. Its perfect for camping and canoeing. But the bugs can be horrible in the spring not to mention youre *not *at the top of the food chain. No civilazation around and isolated. There is also a nice speckled trout lake nearby. Accessible by canoe only. PM me if you want the details.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the great report. We'll be up by Timmins in Sept. and I think I'll try your set-up for fishing the Gulp Alive leaches.

Brian


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey Yank

Looks like you had another wonderful adventure in the great white north. What a beautiful county it is ... Like the other said Excellant write up .. I need to take the time and learn how to post pics. They sure add to the story ..Got a few nice shots while up in Georgian Bay and Trent river this year... Nothing compared to yours 

Lot of folks ask why i travel to Canada every year when Erie a is hour away..(besides having a small boat) Although that exchange rate has me rethinking it now .. Been 20yrs since i can remember ours being worth less. 
Its just not all about the fishing. Even though thats all I do when there.

The pic of the lynx explains it all ..You never know when your eyes will be blessed with a moment like that. That had to be cool to see !!!! 

Dang forgot about your fish... Those are nice too  

Mike


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

Yankee,
That was one of the greatest reports I've read in a long time. Great pics, thanks for sharing! Sounds like a solo trip of a lifetime. Nice of the canoers to hook you up with a photo. You may need to invest in a camera tri-pod, BTW cool looking cat!


----------



## rebu (Aug 11, 2007)

I agree with everyone. You experienced one heck of a trip in the wild. I've always wanted to do something similar, but it's with regret that I say I never did. Thanks for sharing that adventure!


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

triton175 said:


> Thanks for the great report. We'll be up by Timmins in Sept. and I think I'll try your set-up for fishing the Gulp Alive leaches.
> 
> Brian


Hi Brian, they were working well up north. A small octopus hook and a small spit shot. Just enough line out and slowly troll it over humps in deep water. The area I was fishing had water as deep as 200 ft with long shallow shoals that extended out from shore. Just remember to use a 3 ft or so fluro leader. Good luck on your trip. 




mirrocraft mike said:


> Hey Yank
> 
> Looks like you had another wonderful adventure in the great white north. What a beautiful county it is ... Like the other said Excellant write up .. I need to take the time and learn how to post pics. They sure add to the story ..Got a few nice shots while up in Georgian Bay and Trent river this year... Nothing compared to yours
> 
> ...


Hi Mike, youre not kidding about the exchange rate and gas prices are crazy. I dont go as often as I have in years past. Still the adventure is worth it to me. It sure isnt all about fishing  fish are just icing on the cake. I go for the adventure. I just happen to get lucky with the fish  

Say didnt you just go to Rice?




Boom Boom said:


> Yankee,
> That was one of the greatest reports I've read in a long time. Great pics, thanks for sharing! Sounds like a solo trip of a lifetime. Nice of the canoers to hook you up with a photo. You may need to invest in a camera tri-pod, BTW cool looking cat!


Thanks Boom Boom, they dont all go so well. Last year I lost a motor on a solo trip. You know - your right about the tri-pod and I do have one but always forget to take it. I had a helluva of a time trying to balance it for the pike shot.

Long story - Regarding the canoeist. Thats part of the story I left out and kinda interesting really. On the first day up there I had to call it a short day because of a bad storm moving in. Just as I was about to head back to camp I saw two canoeists and I would say they were in their mid 60s. They asked if I knew where a camp site was  I pointed them in the right direction and asked if they need any kind of help because of the fast approaching storm. Nope, well be fine they said  so off I went.

That evening the storm was severe with heavy down pours and thunder. The next day I stopped by the camp site to check on them and they were doing just fine. I chatted a bit with them and found out they had been canoeing for a week. They were retired school teachers from WV and this was not their first trip. I gave them some fried fish and cold coke from my cooler and went on my way.

Imagine this, later that day Im out in the middle of nowhere catching walleye and havent seen anyone except the canoeist. Then I hook into what is probably one of the biggest walleyes Ive ever caught. During the 5-10 mins of pure adrenaline I start talking out loud Come on, come on, let me see you. My knees start to shake and after I get it in the boat I collapse in the seat and say out loud What a big %$%^%$$ walleye. 

Just then I hear someone right behind ask What did you catch? I must have jumped 5 feet off that chair. It was the canoeist. I had lost sense of my surroundings during the fight and they just about scared the crap out of me.

But they did take a pic of me and the fish  So, I cooked and delivered breakfast to them the next morning at their camp site. They were very grateful for the breakfast and on their way out of the bush they passed my camp while I was out and left me a very heart warming Thank you note. Its amazing the quality of people you meet in the bush  . 



rebu said:


> I agree with everyone. You experienced one heck of a trip in the wild. I've always wanted to do something similar, but it's with regret that I say I never did. Thanks for sharing that adventure!


Thank you Rebu, sometimes just going to the store can be an adventure


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

great read and great pics...thanks for the story!!!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Great pics and report Yankee! Looks like one heck of a time.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome report Yankee!!! I am a few weeks away from my trip up and reading your posts make me awful anxious!


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

PS - I was wondering where you were  as usual bud you have an open invatation  

Good luck to you Brian! Things are running way behind. I was a litlle suprised that the big pike were still hitting shallow. Shallow as near stucture or deep dropoffs along shore. So shallow I was getting some on topwater.
I look forward to reading your report.

Now I'm off again for some Lake O salmon this weekend. I've been told their bigger and badder this year  I hope so


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

nice. I'm addicted to solo fishing, seldom fish with anyone else. this allows my to concentrate on my surroundings and lets me to decide what _I_ want to do.


----------

